

At-will employment and your basic freedoms - carlob
http://crookedtimber.org/2012/07/01/let-it-bleed-libertarianism-and-the-workplace/

======
debacle
This is a good read, but it's far too long, and the rhetoric is hard to
stomach at times. I wish it were 1/5th the length and a bit more even-handed -
the situation is bad without it being painted in a bad light.

